
Using camcorder tapes to back up files (2007) - obelisk_
http://archive09.linux.com/feature/123169
======
obelisk_
I've been wanting tape backup for home use for a couple of years now but
haven't been able to afford any yet. I recently bought a new battery and some
new casette tapes for my old digital camcorder. Just now I came to think,
perhaps I can put backups on these tapes? I did an internet search and found
this. I have not yet had a chance to test the tools mentioned in this article
since my current desktop computer is lacking any firewire ports.

It is not advisible to have this as the primary method of backup but I found
it interesting still and will personally be doing this in the future just for
the fun of it.

